# DNS Server für LANs



## AgentJ (17. März 2003)

Hui Leutz,

hab da ein kleines Problem, wir (also ein paar Freunde und ich sind gerade am planen für ne LAN mit ca 50-60 Leuten), einer von denen ist auch ein richtiger Freak und meinte wir brauchen unbedingt 2 DNS Server ich finde das ja eher überflüssig aber egal, er Konfiguriert also einen und ich soll den anderen configurieren, da ich auch schon etwas ahnung von Linux habe, jedoch keinen Plan, wie ich nen DNS-Server einrichte.

Jetzt sagt nicht ich solle suchen, das Thema gab es schon usw. Ich hab gesucht, jedoch alles was ich gefunden habe waren Tuts um nen DNS-Server einzurichten, der auch anfragen ans Web stellt, ich bräuchte ne kleine Anleitung wie ich nen DNS Server einrichte nur fürs LAN und der sich die Namensauflösung "selbst beibringt", ich also nicht für alle Hosts nen Eintrag vornehmen muß.

Gruß

AgentJ


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2003)

http://www.google.de/search?q=+linux++lan++dns++einrichten++bind&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&start=10&sa=N


----------

